# Chicagoland Haunters In The News



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Every year, the last couple of weeks on October, the ABC affiliate in Chicago features a segment during the nightly news called Spooky Scenes. Each night, they feature a different local yard decorated for Halloween. This year, 5 of the 10 yards featured were of members of the Chicago Haunt Builders group.

Next year, we hope to sweep every night!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a great news segment!
All the Home Haunts featured deserved the media attention.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is so cool!. I went to haunt31 this year. He has so nice stuff. The guy in the costume is Toby.


----------

